# Cloned iocage jails except 1 directory?



## Farhan Khan (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi all,

I am trying to run multiple instances of an application in different jails. The jails should be identical in all ways except different IP addresses and one directory, where the configuration for the given application will reside. Is there a way to trivially create jails of this sort using iocage?

Thanks!


----------

